# Snowplow on sunroof equipped Yukon XL



## dsrour (Dec 29, 2002)

Do you think there would be any problem w/ a plow on Yukon XL 2500 w/ sunroof? Snowplow package not available w/ sunroof supposedly b/c of ridgity loss from hole in roof. Western 7.5 for personal use only. Thanks


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

I wouldn't think that the moon roof would affect the structural integrity of the vehicle. The body is mounted on the frame and the plow is mounted to that, so all the stress is on frame and not the actual sheetmetal..


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

Power sunroof correct?

Probably no plow prep allowed due to circuit availability/electrical load. If you were coordinated enough to hold the button down for the roof, angle and lift the plow all at once you could overload the elctrical system. The roof shouldn't have any significant impact on the rigidity of the vehicle. The hole is cut in the weakest part of the roof. Put the plow on and have fun.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Agreed on the electrical part. Structureally, its body-on-frame so its not an issue, it would not be much of an issue even if it was unibody.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I have a plow on my 97 Jimmy with a sunroof. I didn't think od the strutural integity because of the full chassis, unlike my Grand Cherokee which is an awesome snow vehicle but can't take a plow! Too bad!!!


----------

